# Need a atomizer part :)



## KZOR (9/4/17)

Cleaned my Hadaly but did not realise the 510 pin would come loose and dislodge the insulator that surrounds it. I know ......... how could someone be so clumsy?
Any brainiac out there with a quick fix or know where i could get the part? 
Only have a Sapor RDA which i can pull apart but that insulator is stuck.


----------



## KZOR (9/4/17)




----------



## Christos (9/4/17)

@KZOR perhaps @JakesSA can make one for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (9/4/17)

Did you loose it?


----------



## KZOR (9/4/17)

JakesSA said:


> Did you loose it?


Yea m8. Gone forever.


----------



## Silver (9/4/17)

So sorry to hear this @KZOR 
Hope you manage to get a solution


----------



## Scissorhands (9/4/17)

Not ideal, but you could source one from a clone, assuming its 1:1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Vermaak (9/4/17)

Dude, try the clones from VapeKing. They are the best quality clones I've seen so far and they are 1:1 and then you've got lots of spares and a bottom feed pin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdigitel (9/4/17)

And that will give you an opportunity to do a authentic vs clone review for us @KZOR style.


----------



## KZOR (9/4/17)

William Vermaak said:


> best quality clones


Thanks for the suggestions guys but not into clones.
Decided to order the insulator kit from Psyclone in the USA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

